# everyone is always wondering about zilla treadlife... some pics & info



## thunderstruck (Mar 4, 2012)

rears are 28-12-12
front are 28-10-12
currently on a king quad for 3200 miles
previously on a brute force for ~1000 miles
the rears seem to be wearing better than the fronts. all lugs are 3/4 inch, fronts are 3/4 inch on the front half of the center tread, then go down to about 1/2 an inch at the rear?. the outer lugs are all 3/4 inch + all the way around. 
i do alot of road riding, id say they have 1000 miles of asphalt under them. 
alot of people question their longevity, im 100% happy with them. only going to jump up to the 30"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great review.... Thanks for sharing. You get some props..


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

after almost 3yrs of regular mud duty and some street use.


----------

